# Cheap Clocks To Collect



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

Although watches are my first love, finances have driven me into the hands (get the pun there) of wall mounted quartz clocks and mechanical travel alarm clocks, both of which cam be found for a few quid.

I do like the elegant and simple designs of vintage and some modern wall clocks. OK, the case may be made of plastic, as may be the glass, but there were some good clock companies and designers involved in the production of simple wall clocks, such as Smiths, Lorus, Rhythmn, Seiko, Jaz and many others, and the subject of these clocks is actually quite interesting. I have a number of older models, including a rather lovely gilded brass sunray design by Junghans as well as a modern Oliver Hemming design, both of which I treasure, and I do like to gentle ticking that these quartz clocks give out on the walls of my room. I do also have a number of clocks on various surfaces in my room, but I have managed to keep my desk free. otherwise I would have no room for "tinkering" or writing this topic.

The same collecting instinct for something cheap and interesting also fuels my interest in mechanical fold up travel alarm clocks which seem to have had their apogee in the 1960's, although they are still being made today, and were being made in the Art Deco period, some of them by very good clock and watch makers such as Oris. Of course, most of those that turn up are by brands such as Europa and Westclox, but these also have a nice quiet but reassuring solid tick when they are going, unlike the larger alarm clocks that sit on the bedside table waiting to ring so loudly that they could wake the dead.

Good vintage alarm clocks fetch quite good money now and seem to be quite fashionable. Those that fetch the money tend to be the older metal examples that don't fold up and have bold faces, sometimes with a sweep or a subdial showing the seconds as well as a second subdial for the time of the alarm. Others have all hands emanating from the centre. I was tempted by an early Westclox the other day at a fair but I was concerned about the amount of lume, liberally used on this example, which was probably quite radioactive .It was also missing a screw and had a dent in the chrome surround to the glass, and at "vintage fair" prices, I soon removed myself from the scene without the clock in my possession.

I sometimes wonder if my room has become a bit too radioactive, but I am too long in the tooth now to really worry about it. Obviously, the modern clocks are OK, especially the modern wall clocks, which rarely seem to be luminous. However, I do have quite a few luminous alarm clocks in my collection, so I do think about the possible dangers from time to time. I don'gt think I would want a young child to sleep in there for any length of time, but as that is very unlikely, I feel OK about it.

So you see, that it one thing that is really good about the Watch Forum. You can be interested in any aspect of clocks and swatches and still be a member - good thing. Just as well you don't see my room which is choc-a-bloc with cheap clocks, watches and other bits and pieces, I have collected over a 45 year period.


----------



## dobra (Aug 20, 2009)

I collect clocks, but the power source can be electrical, electronic or mechanical. Staring at me are four black Braun bedside alarm clocks in addition to a Braun watch of some twenty years old. I returned it to their factory for rectification. Just passing on my way into Frankfurt. I havbe an East German orange and black plastics mechanical alarm clock, probably made by the million. More later, door bell just gone...

Mike


----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

Good one, Mike. Glad to see that someone is a nutty as me. I must confess that the only source of power that would put me off a clock is mains electricity, even if the clock has been rewired to current safety standards. The trouble is that we just don't have enough sockets in our house to use up on even a few clocks and so I do forego the pleasures of old mains-powered clocks. I have just hung up my very wide Smiths white plastic-cased wall clock, and the outer ring of numbers is 1 - 12, in black, while the inner ring is in red and runs in the 24 hour mode.

I don't know how many clock collectors there are on the Forum, let alone collectors of modern clocks - perhaps rather few. By the way, you have stirred a memory when you mention the cube shaped Braun examples, and I am looking out for one to add to my collection. The used to be quite common and I am surprised I haven't seen one recently in a charity shop or market lately. I have a couple of novelty plastic standing alarm clocks from the 1950-60 period and one is amazing as it is a mechanical clock made to look like a television, and inside the "TV" is a ballerina doing a pirouette. Yes, there are joys in collecting cheap clocks, and next time I write about them, I must make sure I have got one of the square Braun examples. What an omission?

Well Mike, I wonder if anyone else will post on this thread. I somehow doubt it. By the way, my latest purchase was only yesterday and is a talking alarm clock combined with a talking thermometer, boxed and never used (I wonder why?) for Â£2.50 in a local charity shop. Called the UFO because it looks like a flying saucer, you press the silvered top of the clock and a male voice tells you the time and temperature while blue lights flash round the white circumference. Rather good, actually.


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Why doubtest thou Me, Honor?

I have a standard search on the bay for "8 day travel alarms" and these are often very reasonable to get hold of. I invariably find a good clean and re-lube and off they go with timekeeping in the order of a few minutes over the eight days of a full wind. If you can find one in a Charity shop or carboot, they can be an absolute bargain. One I'm working on at present is keeping time to four minutes fast in eight days - - now that's PDG in my book, and fast I can live with better than slow!. :yes:

I've a project ongoing on a combined SMITHS travel clock and barometer, this needs a winder in chrome - - harder to find than a gilt one, and the case either rebuilt or re-covered, but it's a long term job - - awaiting parts and finishing when I get the chance. That's an eight day movement - working but needs the winder and clean/re-lube! One day, and I;ll pst piccies and resume of the restore!

Take Care, Keep 'em Tickin' :weed:


----------



## dobra (Aug 20, 2009)

One advantage of quartz wall clocks is the movement can be changed when it goes belly-up. I have renewed about four over the years, but only put in a radio controlled units, as you don't have to keep adjusting the time - after seasons change or AA cell goes flat. Cheap as chips nowadays.

I have two in a bathroom, one to tell the time when having a pee and checking the temperature and humidity, the second to be observed so I don't overrun my allotted time in the bath. One of them has a very loud tick. Another clock in bedroom 3 is by Rhythm and is luminous. Local shop stocks them.

Over and Out

Mike


----------



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)

I have several clocks at home and my favourite is this 1930s Enfield mantel clock, bought from a small antique shop in Beccles for Â£30. It keeps to about a minute a week, and I find the pendulum tick very soothing. I had to damp down the gong hammer, however, as it was rather loud.


----------



## dobra (Aug 20, 2009)

For Braun clocks and watches Google Conrad in Germany. Can't give a link sorry. They have an office here in Blighty.

Mike


----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

Thanks folks for making this thread a joy to read and look at. I honestly thought no-one would post any pics or responses, so thanks.


----------



## trackrat (Jan 23, 2012)

My 1952 Smiths Enfield.


----------



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)

I'm afraid my other three clocks don't qualify as "cheap", Honour. You might enjoy them all the same:

L â€" R: Jaeger alarm; French oak cased mantel clock with a lovely butterfly inlay; late Victorian carriage clock, French made and retailed in Glasgow.


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

What's the signature on the Glasgow Carriage Clock? Laing's maybe? or Hamilton? There's still a couple of quality jewellers in Gasgow been in existence for many years :yes:


----------



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)

Sorley, Mel. In business 1880-1920s I believe.


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Yeah, very nice, ISTR it's Thomas Sorley - - but tho' I'm old, I wasn't around in the 1920's - - just something I've read somewheres. Still an' all - a nice piece to have on the shelf ticking away! :yes:


----------

